# 2nd star of Bethlehem



## apoint (Jul 3, 2015)

On 6/30/15 we had the 2nd star of Bethlehem. It has been about 2K yrs since the first star and the 1st appearing of Yeshua. Too bad it went unnoticed by the world. 
Jupiter and Venus in the constellation Leo created the exact bright light seen as it was 2K years ago.
 You can now say the "soon coming of the LORD"...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 3, 2015)

I am not convinced that was the star they saw, but it is an interesting idea.   From my studies, I believe the star traveled thru the constellation Virgo the first time.  And the star had to last at least 3 years to allow for travel and time to find Jesus when they got there.


----------



## apoint (Jul 3, 2015)

Bible does not say anything about 3 years. All I know is the same planets and constellation have come to this formation for the first time in 2k yrs.


----------



## apoint (Jul 5, 2015)

Funny how great signs in the sky in the end days are not very well excepted even among so called Christians.
  Maybe that's GOD's great delusion for the masses.


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't believe that's what the star was .
And when that star appears then Yeshua will be right alone , NOW ! if it was the star then you can expect Yeshua this September on the last day of Roshashanah.


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 7, 2015)

"Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth will mourn when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven, with power and great glory
MAtthew 24;30


----------



## apoint (Jul 7, 2015)

Lowjack said:


> I don't believe that's what the star was .
> And when that star appears then Yeshua will be right alone , NOW ! if it was the star then you can expect Yeshua this September on the last day of Roshashanah.



Good to see your still kickin lojack.
 It will be Roshashanah for His 2nd return but no man knows which Rosh trumpet, could be 2 years, no one knows but G-d.
  You are welcome to believe as you like about the star. I am correct to say it was the 2nd star of Bethlehem so get ready for the Trumpet to sound. 
 Signs and wonders are everywhere, and G-ds great delusion is already working.
 The times are ripe for the anti Christ...
    G-ds blessings to you and all that love our beloved Savior.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2015)

apoint said:


> Bible does not say anything about 3 years. All I know is the same planets and constellation have come to this formation for the first time in 2k yrs.



there are a couple things that make me believe it could have been 3 years.  

1, the kings traveled from the east, probably from around Babylon, and it would have taken a while for them to see the star and travel across what is now 3 or 4 nations. Especially since they would have taken the northern route across the fertile crescent to be able to feed their animals while they traveled. They would have had to gather all their needs for travel and pack it up. That would take a while itself.  In those days, travel was slow and deliberate. They didn't catch the 12:15 flight from Babylon to Bethlehem .

2.  According to scripture, they first went to Jerusalem and saw Herod. Then traveled to Bethlehem, which is a pretty good hike toward the Dead Sea. I don't know how long it would take to hike or ride a camel from Jerusalem to Bethlehem, but by bus on the expressway now it takes over an hour. The 'star' traveled before them to direct them to the place where he was staying.  The convergence we just had doesn't last long enough for them to see it and travel to Bethlehem and the star still be visible.

3. Herod killed all the male children 2 years and younger in that region.  The kings had told Herod exactly when the star first appeared, so Herod knew the time frame for the birth of Jesus.  He ordered that age group murdered, so we could logically assume that somewhere around 2 years had passed from the time they first saw the star until they saw Herod.

I believe there are some good reasons to believe that Jesus was at least a good sized toddler when the kings came in to worship him.

A more logical assumption for the star is that a comet traveled thru the sky and that was the sign the Magi followed to Jerusalem and later to Bethlehem


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2015)

Lowjack said:


> "Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth will mourn when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven, with power and great glory
> MAtthew 24;30



off topic question, Lowjack.

Why would all the people of the earth mourn when He returns?  To believers, it would seem to be a day of rejoicing because our Redeemer has come and we get to behold him.


----------



## apoint (Jul 8, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> there are a couple things that make me believe it could have been 3 years.
> 
> 1, the kings traveled from the east, probably from around Babylon, and it would have taken a while for them to see the star and travel across what is now 3 or 4 nations. Especially since they would have taken the northern route across the fertile crescent to be able to feed their animals while they traveled. They would have had to gather all their needs for travel and pack it up. That would take a while itself.  In those days, travel was slow and deliberate. They didn't catch the 12:15 flight from Babylon to Bethlehem .
> 
> ...



What you are stating is mans explanation of filling in the blanks that the Bible does not state, but it is the general excepted train of thought.
  Also, if you studied by computer the night sky 2k years ago. It was not a comet. 
 it was Jupiter and Venus so close together it looked as one, and was the brightest object in the sky. As was took place 6/30/15...
   God does what he wants to and man tries to figure it out with his limited logic.


----------



## apoint (Jul 8, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> off topic question, Lowjack.
> 
> Why would all the people of the earth mourn when He returns?  To believers, it would seem to be a day of rejoicing because our Redeemer has come and we get to behold him.


 I might be able to ans that in my own limited logic.
   Christians are already raptured and gone. heathens are the only ones left for the fireworks show... Hence, MOURN.


----------



## apoint (Aug 9, 2015)

Rather sad that we only have nay Sayers to this greatest of Gods signs in the heavens.
  If it were nothing more than a sign in the heavens then by all means rejoice..  Not even one fence sitting positive statement.
   The world has become lukewarm to the one you seek.


----------

